# Sleazy company tactics - EuropCar



## Blues (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll follow up with the gory details if anyone's interested, but the quick version is that I had occasion to dispute a charge from EuropCar/National in the UK.  The dispute process took many months, presumably due to transatlantic communication.  But it was eventually resolved in my favor.

Now EuropCar has sent me a nastygram.  It includes "I must now inform you that as the main renter, your details have been watchlisted on our system and Europcar will no longer rent to you.  This watchlist applies to all Europcar Stations in all countries."

OK, it's their right to rent or not rent to whoever they want.  I wouldn't want to re-rent from them anyway.  But then it goes on:

"Failure to respond to this letter within the next 7 days will result in the outstanding amount being passed to our collection agency, which may result in legal action, which could affect your credit rating."

WTH?  This would have to be illegal under US law.  I'm surprised they can do it under UK law.  The issue was adjudicated by the credit card company and resolved in my favor.  I owe them nothing.  Threatening collection, legal action, and credit blackballing is nothing more than harassment and blackmail.

Any ideas what to do next?  I've tried calling the credit card company.  They say their involvement ends when they do the chargeback.  I'm sure it's against their merchant terms of service, which I pointed out to the CSR, to no avail.

I'll at least send a letter stating the above.  Note that the "7 days" expired before I ever received the letter.  I'm tempted to threaten my own legal action, but I don't think I could be successful in a foreign country.

In any case -- Please don't use Europcar!

Thanks for any suggestions or help.

-Bob


----------



## M. Henley (Jan 5, 2013)

*Thanks.*

Warning appreciated.  One threatening letter, how many lost potential customers?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think my knee jerk reaction would be to post this experience on every review/travel website I could find. I'd stick to the facts so as not to give them an inch to come back on you.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 5, 2013)

Agree with Doug. I'd post it on TripAdvisor.


----------



## CarolF (Jan 5, 2013)

Different countries, different laws.  I don't know where you stand (legally) but Europcar already have a reputation it seems.  Review score - 1.2/5 from 498 reviewers. http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews76705.html

This Tripadvisor Forum discussion has 117 posts to date - http://www.tripadvisor.com.au/ShowTopic-g187070-i12-k3939113-Europcar-France.html there is a lot of discussion about Europcar in other sections of Tripadvisor also.

Should you need help, the Office of Fair Trading regulates Debt Collection Agencies in the UK.

http://www.oft.gov.uk/about-the-oft/legal-powers/legal/cca/debt-collection#.UOjokW_qnig

The Financial Ombudsman Service has debt collection information also.

http://www.financial-ombudsman.org.uk/publications/technical_notes/debtcollecting-note.html#2

Good luck


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 8, 2013)

Too bad!  From my experience, Europcar and National are the only two rental firms who seem to routinely post the ff miles you earn on rentals overseas on your ff account, without having to complain.  Budget is the absolute worst and sometimes does not even post the miles they owe you when you do complain!

As to scam artists among European car rental companies, the absolute worst is the Spanish firm Goldcar.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for this information.  We travel to the UK at least twice a year and rent each time.  We will avoid Europcar!


----------

